# Gol di Locatelli Milan - Juve 22 ottobre 2016. Video.



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco il super gol segnato da Manuel Locatelli in Milan - Juventus del 22 ottobre 2016.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Un gol magnifico! contentissimo per Manuel!


----------



## Igniorante (22 Ottobre 2016)

Gol bellissimo, a dir poco.. Oltre che fondamentale.. Grande emozione, questo ragazzo è gioia e orgoglio per noi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che gol! Admin riesci a trovare pure la parata finale di Donnarumma?


----------



## Gekyn (22 Ottobre 2016)

800 persone... pensavo che ci fosse un sextape della Diletta....... ma sta sera è molto meglio il gol di Locatelli....


----------



## medjai (22 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che gol! Admin riesci a trovare pure la parata finale di Donnarumma?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


>



Madre di Dio che parata!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Ottobre 2016)

Un altro al suo posto avrebbe passato la palla, oppure cercato un cross.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Un altro al suo posto avrebbe passato la palla, oppure cercato un cross.



Montolivo l 'avrebbe passata a Donnarumma..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Montolivo l 'avrebbe passata a Donnarumma..



Poi facendo gesti tipo "calma, calma!"


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Montolivo l 'avrebbe passata a Donnarumma..



Infatti non segna da ..... da......
Bohhhh?!! e chi se lo ricorda piu.


----------

